# Which do you prefer?



## Model Train Structures (Oct 10, 2013)

When buying assembled completed buildings/structures, do you prefer for it to be glued to a base (slightly larger than the building) with landscaping or just the building?

Personally, I like those with a base and some landscaping. Sometimes it can be too much. I saw an online auction where the seller said the base could be removed with a table saw. Now, in my opinion, that is too much! LOL

Thanks in advance for your opinion.

D.A.


----------



## fcwilt (Sep 27, 2013)

Just the building.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

I would agree with fcwilt on many store bought buildings.
The base of some seems to be intended to be a transition
to your grass areas and the like. But often it is difficult
to get sealed down so it is not visible. If there are no
details that need the base, i prefer No base.

But some structures have very complex components
that must be attached to something. I'm thinking here
of a Yard Service building I have. It has misc. barrels,
tools, parts and the like. It is highly detailed. This
unit would not be as attractive if it had no base. I
simply glued sand to the base to blend with it's
surroundings.

Don


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

remember, not all buildings were built on flat land. some were gentle slopes to hillsides.
I use both flat bases, and some carved foam rock foundations. also some on posts, like my sawmill.


----------



## Model Train Structures (Oct 10, 2013)

Thanks for the replies. I'm in the middle and between don and fcwhilt. Some structures with a base are hard to 'blend-in' with your existing layout, but the details in the yard surrounding certain structures makes the structure. I've built them both ways, but have done more with bases because I have a tendency to go overboard on adding accessories.

D.A.


----------



## Patrick1544 (Apr 27, 2013)

Just the structure so you can blend it into your terrain more easily.


----------



## cosmos2002 (Jun 14, 2007)

I agree with Patrick. Those that happened to have a base I take it out.


----------

